# holiday inn club vacations $41k for 200,000 points(crisis averted thanks 2 TUG)



## eclipse_tint (Feb 25, 2019)

This past week my wife took the kids to orange lake resorts in Orlando. She told me she was going to a time share meeting the following morning. She called explaining this great deal that we would have to refinance and pay off within a short amount of time but after paying off we would pay 2k per year but be able to plan at least one amazing vacation per year ( Hawaii, African safari , ETC) plus a more smaller vacations throughout the year. Any how I told her to go for it as long as she did her due diligence. Well when she got home with her bundle of papers and a brand new loan for 36k @17% interest rate ,LOL($41,000 - $4100 down payment on CC) I did some research and found this website. Understood she made a mistake and we should be able to get a lot more for a lot less if we go about it a different way. Today we mailed out the rescind letter requesting cancelation and refund of deposit. I like the HICV point thing and would like to become a member. we have 4 kids together and want to be a part of this but in the smartest cheapest way possible. I understand we can rent times from other current members but I am not interested in this. I would like guidance on what steps we should take. I see a timeshare for 18k that says we can convert into 300,000 points annually. I also searched the bargain basement thing on here and see one listed for $3500 inside orange lake but does not say if we can transfer to points. I also heard even if we purchase one of these they make you buy their cheapest package for 8k to become a member before you can covert the other units into points. We want to become members but need a verifiable road map before we put the $$ up. Any info or angles is helpful. we have tried to find a number for HICV to ask about buying a deed and the process but can not find any information


----------



## VanX (Feb 25, 2019)

No rush, take your time.   You’re in a great place now to learn and proceed when ready as you will be prepared with the right knowledge.


----------



## Tank (Feb 25, 2019)

Lots of info in the "all other timeshare" forum.
Brian said he was going to give HICV there own section since they have grown so much but I haven't seen it yet.

You did the right thing so far, learn before you buy. I love the HICV system now but hated it at one time when I had no idea how to use it. 

Who knows maybe in your research here you might find the best system for your needs and it might not be HICV.

Knowledge is power, take your time.
 Take the survey


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your story and Welcome to TUG 

First congratulations for rescinding in time  

But slow down.... there are lots of different timeshare system available. Take some time to research and determine which one is the right fit for you and your family. The sales folks make everything sound easy but you need to understand fact vs fiction.

Take a look at the sticky threads at the top of this forum.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Feb 26, 2019)

The easiest way to get HICV points is to search for points-based resorts like Lake Geneva and South Beach. I've seen 200k point packages for less than $1000 on occasion. On the other hand, if you want to go to Orange Lake for one week per year, you can buy that week for less than $100. Then, if you want to go to a different week, you can either rent it out or exchange here.

TS


----------



## dayooper (Feb 26, 2019)

HIVC might not even be the best for you. Take some time and understand the different systems and what they offer. Systems like HGVC are much more flexible and Wyndham/Worldmark have great resorts all over the place.

This is a link to the questionnaire for newbies. Answer the questions with your wife and allow the collective knowledge of TUG help you.


----------



## eclipse_tint (Feb 26, 2019)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> The easiest way to get HICV points is to search for points-based resorts like Lake Geneva and South Beach. I've seen 200k point packages for less than $1000 on occasion. On the other hand, if you want to go to Orange Lake for one week per year, you can buy that week for less than $100. Then, if you want to go to a different week, you can either rent it out or exchange here.
> 
> TS


I don't want to go to orange lake I want to become an owner with access to the HICV point system and last minute vacations they list. you stated you've seen point packages for less than 1k on occasion. Where did you see these at and would that mean we can only use those points at those 3 locations they call point only locations?


----------



## GT75 (Feb 27, 2019)

eclipse_tint said:


> I don't want to go to orange lake I want to become an owner with access to the HICV point system and last minute vacations they list.



Congratulations on rescinding and welcome.    You have come to the right place to get answers.   I would suggest (as others have already stated) that you don't make a second mistake and jump into HICV right away.   HICV might be a good fit but you have time to research and ensure that it is the best fit for your family.   Secondly, just because a salesperson said it, doesn't mean that it is true.    There are options in TS systems which sales will discuss, but that doesn't mean they are used significantly.   I know in the TS system which I am familiar with, we have something similar to last minute vacations, but I seldom used it.


----------



## tombanjo (Feb 27, 2019)

GT75 said:


> Secondly, just because a salesperson said it, doesn't mean that it is true.



Truer words never spoken. Don't look through the lens of what the sales person said, but what you have confirmed and corroborated by research. There are very very few once in a lifetime deals, but many reasonable, good or great deals always coming up. There is no shortage of people willing to sell. To generalize, most value from timeshares are not last minute deals, but planning ahead and having the right pieces in place to get what you want when you want it. Not to say last minute deals are not available, but as a reason to buy strategy might be problematic. I don't know enough about HIVC to really guide you on that, but from what I've seen of other programs .....


----------



## RX8 (Feb 27, 2019)

eclipse_tint said:


> I want to become an owner with access to the HICV point system and *last* *minute* *vacations* *they* *list*.



As others have mentioned, you can’t trust what a timeshare salesman ever tells you. While that salesperson might have told you about all these great vacations you can take with the last minute deals the reality is that these are usually in low demand locations. You won’t find Maui during whale season.

You now have the luxury of time to find the exact fit for your family. The right timeshare will result in your happiness and great vacations. The wrong timeshare will leave you frustrated and a dislike of timeshares probably for the rest of your life.

You can rent various systems/locations in the meantime while you research.  If you are flexible you can find great deals in the last minute rental forum on TUG.

I joined TUG before I had purchased a timeshare.   I didn’t purchase until a year later (not HICV).   By that time I knew exactly what I wanted and knew as much as I could about the system.


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 27, 2019)

eclipse_tint said:


> I understand we can rent times from other current members but I am not interested in this.



Yes, It's your choice and your preference but what is wrong with renting from current owners?  There are actually a lot of advantages.

1) No buy-in cost other than a low membership fee on TUG and Red Week (about $15-20).
2) You can often rent for less than what owners are paying in MFs.
3) If you get to the point where you feel that timeshares are no longer your cup of tea, you don't have to worry about an exit strategy.
4) If one or more years you decide that you want to do a different type of vacation such as a cruise, guided tour, or road trip, etc., you don't have to worry about renting out your week to perhaps try to recover your maintenance fees.
5) Same as number four but some circumstance or event in life (sickness, injury, job loss, etc.) might not allow you to travel that year.
6) You don't have to worry about what will happen to your timeshare if/when you die.
7) If you want to "exchange", it's easier to find what you want, when you want, where you want via a rental than via the exchange companies.  And you don't have to pay the exchange companies' exchange fees.

I'm not saying emphatically, "Rent, don't buy!"  I'm just pointing out some advantages to renting that you might now have known.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 28, 2019)

congrats on finding TUG in time to dodge a 41k bullet!


----------



## Shankilicious (Feb 28, 2019)

First off, congrats! I wish I had found TUG in time but I did not and bit off a similar chunk to what you just dodged. Fortunately, I've been making the most of it and do not regret it as there are a TON of benefits to having a timeshare/vacation ownership. 
I strongly recommend spending several hours reading through the basics about each timeshare company and definitely answer the new timeshare questionnaire. 
I also recommend avoiding asking questions about which system is the best as you'll get very biased answers and everyone vacation "needs" are different on so many levels, some of which you may not know exist at this point.
Take a few days to let the timeshare euphoria die down. It's a rush to think about all the amazing places you'll be able to take your family and the fact that you found the hidden back door to this paradise for a 10th of the price makes it easy to jump into something before you're fully ready. 
Good news is, you've come to the best place for knowledge about this insanely amazing and complicated system. Good luck!


----------



## Red Knave (Mar 2, 2019)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> The easiest way to get HICV points is to search for points-based resorts like Lake Geneva and South Beach.
> TS


If, after you do your research, you decide on HICV, the Gatlinburg resort also transfers points.  Also, make sure to ask about maintenance and membership fees for any location you pick.


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 3, 2019)

Welcome eclipse_tint to TUG,

Slow down, relax and congratulate yourself for adverting a 41k crisis.

If you think you are interested in a Points based timeshare, there are several available besides HICV.
Even RCI has a Points based system. Explore around the site and ask questions.

Somewhere on this site there is a chart that compares the Hotel Brand Timeshare Systems.

If you are interested in a fixed week, same time every year timeshare, you can get some good deals. If you want to try other resorts, you can deposit your week with an exchange company and use what else is offered. RCI and Interval, two big exchange companies, have last minute rentals and extra Getaways.


----------



## wvgal61 (Mar 3, 2019)

eclipse_tint said:


> This past week my wife took the kids to orange lake resorts in Orlando. She told me she was going to a time share meeting the following morning. She called explaining this great deal that we would have to refinance and pay off within a short amount of time but after paying off we would pay 2k per year but be able to plan at least one amazing vacation per year ( Hawaii, African safari , ETC) plus a more smaller vacations throughout the year. Any how I told her to go for it as long as she did her due diligence. Well when she got home with her bundle of papers and a brand new loan for 36k @17% interest rate ,LOL($41,000 - $4100 down payment on CC) I did some research and found this website. Understood she made a mistake and we should be able to get a lot more for a lot less if we go about it a different way. Today we mailed out the rescind letter requesting cancelation and refund of deposit. I like the HICV point thing and would like to become a member. we have 4 kids together and want to be a part of this but in the smartest cheapest way possible. I understand we can rent times from other current members but I am not interested in this. I would like guidance on what steps we should take. I see a timeshare for 18k that says we can convert into 300,000 points annually. I also searched the bargain basement thing on here and see one listed for $3500 inside orange lake but does not say if we can transfer to points. I also heard even if we purchase one of these they make you buy their cheapest package for 8k to become a member before you can covert the other units into points. We want to become members but need a verifiable road map before we put the $$ up. Any info or angles is helpful. we have tried to find a number for HICV to ask about buying a deed and the process but can not find any information


I have use RCI for years and love it! They have short notice vacations , there are several ways to travel with them.


----------

